# Cost of living



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

General ideas on what things cost?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

East coast is very affordable.. Toronto/Vancouver are the most expensive.


----------



## sarahchick (Dec 2, 2010)

Nova scotia here we come said:


> General ideas on what things cost?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I just left Halifax a month and a half ago.

I've lived in 3 provinces in Canada - and I'd have to say Nova Scotia is expensive in some things and cheap in others. Eating out, after living in Montreal for 3 years, was excruciatingly expensive in Halifax by comparison. (Granted, Montreal is blissfully cheap when you know the scene.) Milk and dairy items are another thing that is more expensive in Nova Scotia where in Quebec it is subsidized by the government and therefore cheaper. Tuition for university is some of the most expensive in the country in Nova Scotia. 

If you live in Halifax your rent, by my expectations, can be expensive for what you get but isn't comparable to living downtown Toronto.

Taxes are relatively high and opportunity is low so that makes Nova Scotia, even if it is moderately priced in the cost of living, a difficult place to live for some. But if you're moving there with a good job ahead of you then you'll likely find everything to be just fine!

The people are very friendly, even if they refer to you as "from away." They're helpful and generous!


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

So what would be the average cost of cars, houses , food etc compared with UK prices. 

Why come back?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sarahchick (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, in my modest experience most things in North America - regardless of Canadian province - are cheaper than most things in Europe. Food, SPACE, cars...

My comparison was more along the lines of cost of living between provinces. Nova Scotia isn't the "easiest" province within Canada to make a go in - but it certainly isn't awful.


----------



## willow235 (May 23, 2011)

Do you know where in the province you would like to be?

The price of houses in Nova Scotia varies widely depending on area. You can find some incredibly cheap houses in the far reaches of the province and some super expensive ones in Halifax, Lunenburg and Wolfville. The problem with the really cheap houses is that they are far far away from any kind of job, but if you have a way of making money regardless of location then this may suit you. I'm sure that you already have looked at this, but if not mls.ca (sorry can't post links yet!) will give you a better idea about what is out there.

Some places have pretty high property taxes where others don't so much. If you live in a town you can end up paying tax to both the county and the town, where as if you live just outside the town limits you would only pay county taxes.

As sarahchick said, dairy is much more expensive than in the uk or other parts of Canada due to it being unsubsidized. Food in general can be a little expensive, but there are always bargains to be had if you know where to look (lobster directly from fishermen, veggies straight from farmers etc)

As for cars, I'm not really sure! When I was trying to buy a car there didn't seem to be a derth of second hand cars available. Insurance was a big shock!

Something to take into consideration also is the cost of heating your house through the winter, as if you are relying on electricity or even oil heating the costs can soon mount up.

I lived in Nova Scotia for five years when I first came to Canada, and I have to say that the people are the nicest that you will find anywhere. I had many friends that were able to make a living working for themselves, doing something that they love and being happy because the cost of living isn't impossibly high.


----------



## willow235 (May 23, 2011)

Oh yes, also make full use of the NHS dental service before you leave as the cost of dental work in NS (and the rest of Canada) is absolutely shocking!


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

What a great reply from willow?

Just had a dental work done ?

Thanks for post 

Keep them coming


----------



## McCaul's (Apr 1, 2011)

Some great info here - very useful to me as i'm moving to Halifax in 2 weeks with my wife & 5 year old son! Uk2noviascotia also a fantastic source of info.


----------



## Nova scotia here we come (May 9, 2011)

McCaul's said:


> Some great info here - very useful to me as i'm moving to Halifax in 2 weeks with my wife & 5 year old son! Uk2noviascotia also a fantastic source of info.


Will be good to see how you get on! 
Good luck mate hope to be in NS in the next 12 months fingers crossed!


----------

